# anybody supercharge their x5 e 53



## cnterline (Aug 12, 2007)

looking to supercharge my 2000 x5 4.4 anyone recomend it or will it be a nightmare lol


----------



## Flug540 (Nov 4, 2009)

I would presume it should be similar to SCing a 540i since it's the same engine AFAIK.


----------



## Flug540 (Nov 4, 2009)

Uhm... Just looked at the date...

Didn't realize this section is so "popular" to have last year's threads in the same page with the current ones


----------

